# What does one do with a SPAMmer?



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 24, 2004)

Short of showing up to their house and handing them their teeth, what legal means are there to punish a known spammer?

Personally, I'm leaning towards an "Internet Death Sentence" however I'm not 100% certain how to pull it off successfully.

??


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 24, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Short of showing up to their house and handing them their teeth, what legal means are there to punish a known spammer?
> 
> Personally, I'm leaning towards an "Internet Death Sentence" however I'm not 100% certain how to pull it off successfully.
> 
> ??


 How about you train some net ninjas?!... :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 24, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Short of showing up to their house and handing them their teeth, what legal means are there to punish a known spammer?
> 
> Personally, I'm leaning towards an "Internet Death Sentence" however I'm not 100% certain how to pull it off successfully.
> 
> ??




If you have a trace to the actual e-mail, I do the following:

If it just sales for business and not sexual, then I search for sexual stuff on the web and sign this e-mail up. I also change my e-mail default setting in my browser to this, so no matter where I go, all those cookies nad traces, capture this e-mail.

If it is sexual in nature, I then do the same only I search for religious sites.

Yet, to do so usually requires you to spend time doing stuff, other than the quick change of the default name and e-mail address. Which  is the most I usually do.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 26, 2004)

In order to do something with a spammer, you first have to "have" a spammer.  So what do you have?  any email address you have is probably fake, and flooding one email box is not going to really inconveneicne anyone...


Now, if you have their real home address...  Their was the case of that one spam guy up in Detroit, his address got out and people signed him up for every piece of home-delivery junk mail and free samples etc   Basically do to his postal mail address what he was doing to our intenret mail addresses.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 26, 2004)

I have email addresses they have used going back 5 years, ISps, home address, phone numbers and headers from several emails they have sent, as well as forum logs on 10 sites.


----------



## Akula (Jul 26, 2004)

Here's one thing that's worked for me before for business-related spam, so if you feel like spending the time...

First off, find out who the email is from.  Don't trust the email address as this is very easy to fake.  In the body of the email, it should reference who it really is, because they want your business.  If it's a web site, make a note of it.  If it's a  physical address, try Google really quick to find that company's website.  There are several trace route programs available on the internet.  I usually use the one at easynews.com.  Enter the IP address of the spammer and start the trace.  This will list every computer that packet of information goes through to get to thier website.  The bottom entry is the spammers site, but more importantly, the line right above that is the spammers' ISP.  Then send an email to that ISP saying "I have been recieving unsolicted email from <<insert name here>>  We have not requested anything of this sort from this company."  Modify how you feel best, but remember this is going to the ISP, not the spammer, so be polite, and you just might get some good results.  Most reputable ISPs will have an anti-spam policy and will try to help.  I've gotten some spammers out of my email box with this proceedure.

By the way, If the spammer is overseas, don't waste your time composing the email as they will more than likely not even deal with it.

One last thing - *Never* click on the "click here to remove" line on the spam emails as this will not remove you, but verify you email address and you'll just get spammed more


----------



## Akula (Jul 26, 2004)

One more thing I forgot to mention.  For the overseas offenders or the ISPs that don't care, I've started blacklisting entire domains from my company's email system.  This cuts down on the volume of spams a bit.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2005)

Some dirtbag is spamming with the return address hoffelmeyerjh@example.com where example.com is actually my personal domain (which shall remain nameless). I have 571 bounce messages. I am not happy about this.


----------



## Mary Jane (Oct 1, 2005)

I hate spammers.


----------

